# building slot car boxes



## fozzy767

is there a market for pit boxes made from wood?


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

not realy for HO, 1/24 scale yes, HO we just use tackle boxes, cheap an easy


----------



## fozzy767

can u give me a safe length width and height


----------



## fozzy767

of the car that is


----------



## martybauer31

We have a guy in our group up here that has built his own wood pit box for HO and it is absolutely gorgeous (Dean Tweedale). Actually, it seems like the guys that have been around a long time all have their own wood pit boxes (Gary Beedle, Dave Rothwell, Bryan Henden).

I'd love to have one, I just don't have the skill, mine would turn out with 5 sides or something.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

for 1/24 scale the chassis vary from 4-4.5 inches long, but then you have to account for the bodies, Id go with slots about 8.5"x4.5" to be safe.that should cover most cars, the longest I had was on a 4.5 chassis an was a dirt modified, It measured just under 4" wide by 8" long. I had some plans for a 1/24 box ill see if I can dig them up


----------



## fozzy767

i do woodworking and looking forfor ways to fund my rc and slot car racing


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

there is a higher demand for wooden 1/24 scale boxes since tackle boxes wont work for those, you may sell a few HO, but more could be sold for 1/24th


----------



## fozzy767

i seen some om internet for 140 220 i was like holy crap i can do better than that


----------



## fozzy767

one more question,is there an overall size of box we dont want to exceed


----------



## resinmonger

Maybe Marty could get size info from the crew he rolls with. It sounds like he knows more than one HO slot head with tricked out wooden HO pit boxes.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

http://www.slotside.com/tt/box.html


----------



## martybauer31

resinmonger said:


> Maybe Marty could get size info from the crew he rolls with. It sounds like he knows more than one HO slot head with tricked out wooden HO pit boxes.


Yeah, I will try to do that at the next race we have after the first of the year. If Gary catches me going through his box, you guys need to vouch for me. 

I'd love to have one built myself.....


----------



## AfxToo

> is there a market for pit boxes made from wood?


Absolutely, I have a wood box. My box is 17" wide by 11" deep x 12" height. 

In general, I see a lot more 1:24 (and to lesser extent 1:32) scale racers with wood boxes than HO racers, which makes sense if you look at the dimensions of tackle box storage compartments. The biggest benefit of wood is the fact that you can tailor the storage compartments to fit whatever specialized storage needs are required. It's a purpose built product. With the tackle box you are at the mercy of whatever you can find since using a tackle box for slot cars was never part of the design criteria for the product. It's coincidental reuse.

The starting point for building a wooden box is to figure out exactly what the racer wants to store in the box and tailor the construction to exactly fit his or her needs. That's the piece that will command the price, not the construction material per se. 

Expect some offhand remark about "bringing your wife's Tupperware" to the track if you drag a plastic tackle box to a race with a bunch of old school wood box aficionados. It's all in good fun I must say, but still funny.


----------



## Ogre

http://www.whiteysslotcarboxes.com/index.html


----------



## fozzy767

are people more interested in doors?or a cover that would slide along a groove in front where you would just pull up on the cover,basically the only way you dump contents would be to turn upside down


----------



## martybauer31

I like doors better myself...


----------



## brownie374

1/24 slotboxes have slots on the doors for tire bottles and oil bottles ect.


----------

